# Is 115k+Super Annuation Comfortable in Sydney?



## Dud_Dodo

We're a family of 3 which includes a toddler and we'll be moving to Sydney end of June. We hold a PR for Australia and I have been offered AU $ 115k which includes a 8.5k bonus. Apart from this, Super Annuation (9.25%) and Healthcare Allowance of AU $ 1,200 will be paid by the company. Now my questions are:



Does this salary sound like a comfortable salary for living in Sydney? We're looking at houses with a weekly rent of about $ 500
 What is the component that gets taxed, is it,
a. The total base which includes the bonus, i.e. $115k, or
b. $115k+Super Annuation, or
c. $115k+Super Annuation+Healthcare Allowance, or
d. $115k+Healthcare Allowance

Basically, I'm trying to figure out how much I would get in hand after deduction of all taxes and any other deductions. Thus apart from taxes, would there be any other deductions as well? With respect to taxation in Australia, I did check sites such as http://www.taxcalc.com.au/ and http://www.paycalculator.com.au/, however was not very sure if I calculated it correctly.

Also, is this a salary good enough for a comfortable living in Sydney? My wife would also be looking out for opportunities and hopefully start working soon as well.


----------



## DylanW

Hi Dud_Dodo,

It depends where you live in Sydney but it would def help if your partner was working. According to my tax application you would pay $32,624 on $115,000 per annum salary. This leaves you with $6864.58 per month (net).

Super is tax free in Australia. I am not 100% sure about the healthcare allowance though.

Cheers,
Dylan


----------



## jessicam

According to this Superannuation | Office of State Revenue it is liable for payroll tax.


----------



## davejochow

That should be enough if your good at saving


----------



## jnix

DylanW said:


> Hi Dud_Dodo,
> 
> It depends where you live in Sydney but it would def help if your partner was working. According to my tax application you would pay $32,624 on $115,000 per annum salary. This leaves you with $6864.58 per month (net).
> 
> Super is tax free in Australia. I am not 100% sure about the healthcare allowance though.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dylan


You should factor in Family Tax Benefit which as a PR with children he should receive


----------



## Gatito

I think that when your partner start working you should be more than fine. Childcare is expensive tho.


----------



## Savvy83

I think you will be ok. Depends on what your lifestyle demands.


----------

